# is webbox chubb rolls a good food to feed my dog?



## kim84_66

I feed my dog on tinned meat and mixer, and as he is nearly 6 months old I am going to introduce him to adult food and was wondering what peoples opinions are on webbox chubb roll?- as this is quite a new product to me.


----------



## Guest

I have never heard of it! lmfao..


----------



## animallover111

DevilDogz said:


> I have never heard of it! lmfao..


its like slimy sloppy dog food in a sausage shape....it looks awful but to be honest i dont know much about it...as i have never fed my dogs it.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> its like slimy sloppy dog food in a sausage shape....it looks awful but to be honest i dont know much about it...as i have never fed my dogs it.....


ahh i know what your on about! I wouldnt have thought it was the best food out there but i cant comment as never used or heard much about it!


----------



## animallover111

kim84_66 said:


> I feed my dog on tinned meat and mixer, and as he is nearly 6 months old I am going to introduce him to adult food and was wondering what peoples opinions are on webbox chubb roll?- as this is quite a new product to me.


how about feeding a raw diet......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I have used this in the past on my Shih Tzu and it made her quite weird, like she was on drugs, I dont know what it was in this stuff but I bought another one a month later and tried a little on Suki again and even this little piece made her go funny again. Benji our other dog loved it so he ate the rest of the roll. We bought ours from asdas. I think it is just Suki who may be alergic to something in the ingredients.


----------



## Burrowzig

It's a complementary food, not a complete food so will cause deficiencies if used alone or with a biscuit mixer. Basically it's a meat slurry. I use them, about 3 tablespoons mashed into a gravy with warm water, then complete dry dog food stirred in until it's coated. My dog loves it, but the beef ones give her indigestion. I only use the chicken, lamb and rabbit ones. Asda sell them in a mixed 8-pack, or Wilkinsons do them individually for 42p each.
It's cheaper as a wet mixer than canned dog food, and is free of gluten and unknown cereal additives.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

I wouldn't feed it to my other half let alone my dog!!!
Try naturediet! The lamb variety is on special at berriewoods at the moment!!
if you buy 12 outers it works out at just 45p a pack!!! bargain if ever I saw one!
lol
DT


----------



## Kinjilabs

Never liked the look of it myself, looks too cheap and nasty, just my opinion tho


----------



## sequeena

It's not brilliant but in the past I have fed it  I wouldn't feed it again though, now I feed Nature Diet, raw and Country Choice


----------



## LostGirl

we have used it, never again it gave zeb stinking poo's and he farted like a tropper 

we use chappie at the moment


----------



## simplysardonic

In my opinion (& Im not an expert or anything!) it is the most revolting looking food & I wouldn't let it near my dog! I associate it with people who have put no thought whatsoever into their dog's diet, I know someone who fed it to her dog because it was the cheapest food she could find, sorry if that sounds harsh but it just looks so processed!


----------



## Burrowzig

simplysardonic said:


> In my opinion (& Im not an expert or anything!) it is the most revolting looking food & I wouldn't let it near my dog! I associate it with people who have put no thought whatsoever into their dog's diet, I know someone who fed it to her dog because it was the cheapest food she could find, sorry if that sounds harsh but it just looks so processed!


I'm not defending it, I think it's quite revolting too, but it's actually less processed than the meaty 'chunks' you get it canned dog food - which are basically the same stuff, dried out a bit and stuck together with god knows what, extruded through a tube and sliced into chunks so it looks like chopped-up real meat. At least it's honest about what it is.

Going off track a bit, I remember the dog food adverts from the early 1960's, when a butcher was lovingly cutting up a massive steak, smiling down at his dog that was sitting beside the table. The clear implication being that this was what the dog food (Chum I think, which later became Pedigree) actually contained. What a good thing we now have the laws now that advertising must be more honest.


----------



## JSR

I use it for 'fussy's!' It's got no nutritional values but alongside a good quality complete food it's good for adding abit of yumminess and with warm water it creates a god awful stink but does tempt the fussy one's to eat!! I do use it for my old boy because he likes it mixed with his food, I buy Lidl's own make it's cheaper and slightly bigger rolls.  It's no worse than any of the tinned food you can buy, obviously there are better wet foods around but as I said alongside a good quality complete I see nothing wrong with feeding it. 

And thanks Simplesardonic, I actually put ALOT of thought into not only my dogs diets but also the rescues that I deal with and if giving them food that looks revolting to a humans eye makes them eat then quiet frankly I couldn't care less what it looks or smells like.


----------



## jean3361

kim84_66 said:


> I feed my dog on tinned meat and mixer, and as he is nearly 6 months old I am going to introduce him to adult food and was wondering what peoples opinions are on webbox chubb roll?- as this is quite a new product to me.


I feed my two staffs with this and biscuits I sometimes add peas or carrots they have been fine on it .I have never had any issues with skin problems or gut problems it looks gross but well worth trying it


----------



## BlueJay

jean3361 said:


> I feed my two staffs with this and biscuits I sometimes add peas or carrots they have been fine on it .I have never had any issues with skin problems or gut problems it looks gross but well worth trying it


Being that this thread is 8 years old, I would have though OP would have found something suitable by now!


----------



## Westie Mum

And I know it's a really old thread (or the OP Dog would be very hungry by now!) but Webbox just looks and sounds so scrummy dont'ya think :Wideyed


----------



## BlueJay

Flavour is my favourite ingredient.


----------



## Westie Mum

Derivatives is mine - nowt like a bit of beak and bumhole


----------



## Siskin

Westie Mum said:


> Derivatives is mine - nowt like a bit of beak and bumhole


Knowing what my dog would eat given this chance, beak and bumhole is not too bad

(She will hoover up anything so long as it fits in her mouth)


----------



## Westie Mum

Siskin said:


> Knowing what my dog would eat given this chance, beak and bumhole is not too bad
> 
> (She will hoover up anything so long as it fits in her mouth)


Lol .... hmmm true, mine are partial to pizzle but I really do draw the line there!


----------



## Burrowzig

When this thread was started 8 years ago, I said I used chub rolls to make a gravy. Since then, I've moved my ideas on and wouldn't touch the stuff with a barge pole.


----------

